# Missouri Raw Feeders



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If there is anyone in Missouri who feeds raw, or someplace close by let me know. I can get you one heck of a good connection for emu meat. Seriously let me know because an emu farm contacted me on how to get rid of all the meat they have available from butchering their birds every year. Don't miss out!!!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I have friends that feed raw in Palmyra, Missouri. Is that close at all?

Dang! Wish I lived in Missouri right now!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

luvMyBRT said:


> Dang! Wish I lived in Missouri right now!


We're gonna see if there's any way to get her meat up to the WAzuOR coop :wink:


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I am in Missouri! St. Louis area! Definitely interested!


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I live a couple hours north of the west side of Missouri (Kansas city area), If I'm close, I'd be interested.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Send me a PM with your contact info and I'll hook you up!!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Shell!! Emu meat!!

I'm so jealous!! Let me know what you end up with that is awesome!!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Right here! Right here!!!!! Where is this Emu meat?! I am in St. Louie!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

She's located in Springfield.....


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Springfiield, MO? Hmmm......I can do that possibly!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> We're gonna see if there's any way to get her meat up to the WAzuOR coop :wink:


You know, we were supposed to get emu trim in addition to the scrap we got recently (which was freaking gorgeous, BTW). But the supplier decided to instead sell it to a restaurant in Glacier National Park for their emu burgers. Maybe he can charge the restaurant more than us...???

Anyhoo... Ania's Daddy is currently working IN Glacier National Park. I have expressly forbidden him to NOT eat any emu burgers while he is there. Also, I've asked him to pass that message along to people he is working with, tourists, random strangers, etc. It is important that this restaurant's emu burgers fail miserably so that OUR doggies can get next year's trim supply.

On another note, I've heard that there's some restaurant in Glacier with really terrible burgers. Like, holding your nose, gagging, intermittent puking terrible....:wink:

Hope you Missouri feeders enjoy it!! It's really awesome stuff. Ania loves it!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

BrownieM said:


> Springfiield, MO? Hmmm......I can do that possibly!


Send me a PM :thumb:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ania's Mommy said:


> You know, we were supposed to get emu trim in addition to the scrap we got recently (which was freaking gorgeous, BTW). But the supplier decided to instead sell it to a restaurant in Glacier National Park for their emu burgers. Maybe he can charge the restaurant more than us...???
> 
> Anyhoo... Ania's Daddy is currently working IN Glacier National Park. I have expressly forbidden him to NOT eat any emu burgers while he is there. Also, I've asked him to pass that message along to people he is working with, tourists, random strangers, etc. It is important that this restaurant's emu burgers fail miserably so that OUR doggies can get next year's trim supply.
> 
> ...


You know there is a whole list of emu farms in this area....wonder if you'd be interested in calling a few to find out where they give their scraps to? I figure we can divide and conquer the list as a group! 

Emu Ranch Listing

http://www.finitesite.com/trigert26/


----------



## rattleheadbully (Apr 5, 2012)

hi Dane Mama,
I know this thread is a bit old but just wanted to check if the Emu meat is still available ?
Thanks,


----------



## gilbert (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm interested....VERY much so.
New to the group so just did see this. I'm in SW Missouri.


----------



## Puppyfeet (Jul 21, 2016)

*just a beginner to raw*

Hello. I am new to this side. I am just switching to raw and am trying to get my ducks in order. I am looking for a place to get all that organ meat and stuff. No butcher wants to sell it. I would love to get in touch with the Emu farm.


----------



## Puppyfeet (Jul 21, 2016)

Would anyone be interested in bulk ordering from some off the raw feed suppliers?


----------

